# Finding work for US nurse



## bizzymum (May 18, 2009)

I am a nurse in the US and on the list as skilled worker. So I scored pretty well in regards to emigrating. What is it like to find nursing jobs in Canada and what province would be a good area for nursing in regards to nurse's wages to cost of living and housing?

Any information will be greatly appreciated!! :hug:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bizzymum said:


> I am a nurse in the US and on the list as skilled worker. So I scored pretty well in regards to emigrating. What is it like to find nursing jobs in Canada and what province would be a good area for nursing in regards to nurse's wages to cost of living and housing?
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated!! :hug:


From my readings it seems nurses are always in demand in Canada. You ask what Province. Canada like the USA is a nation of many aspects. What do you want from life? Do you like mountains, ocean, good skiing, wonderful scenery? Then you should be looking at the west coast (Vancouver area) or Alberta (except for the ocean). For a quieter, slower paced life you should perhaps be looking at the east coast, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick. The prairie Provinces offer a different lifestyle but the countryside is flat. Nurses are probably higher paid in large cities vs smaller communities. Check out this website PayScale Canada - Registered Nurse (RN) Wages, Hourly Wage Rate


----------

